

GM says you don't own your car, you just license it - bane
http://boingboing.net/2015/05/21/gm-says-you-dont-own-your-ca.html

======
linkcorrection
Can we link to the original article, since it has way more information?

[http://www.autoblog.com/2015/05/20/general-motors-says-
owns-...](http://www.autoblog.com/2015/05/20/general-motors-says-owns-your-
car-software/)

------
GurnB
There was a recent article in WIRED of a similar situation regarding John
Deere tractors. [http://www.wired.com/2015/04/dmca-ownership-john-
deere/](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/dmca-ownership-john-deere/)

